# Having a hard time with renewing insurance...



## Starbuck88

Hi Everyone,

We've been with Admiral for a number of years but the multi-car policy has shot up in price for whatever reason and they won't budge. 

After doing a few quotes, multi-car everywhere seems to have jumped up, it seems like going individual is the way forward.

Insured one car with Churchill for £160 and an eventual £30 cashback from top cashback, making it £130. For the other car, it's about £400.

One thing I'm noticing is, since when did a lot of insurers start asking for listing optional extras fitted when new? 

On comparison sites, it doesn't tell you this, so you go to some of the top results only to find out they won't insure you.

I've foolishly signed up to a policy I thought was OK (because they don't give you everything until you actually sign up) but now I find I can't drive any other cars 3rd party and it can't be added at all to the policy, so I want to use the 14 days cooling off to cancel it.

Frustrated! 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Mikesphotaes

I have my house and contents with Liverpool Victoria so get a discount with my car.

Have also used compare the market.com.


----------



## Kimo

In the same situation

It’s due next week and looks to be £200 more than last year, quite substantial. Same address, no claims, no points


----------



## James_R

Annoyingly I end up playing off two companies against each other.

For me its usually Admiral and Aviva.

I'm insured with Admiral at the moment, and I pay about £580 to insure all three cars.
Got til October until renewal, so will worry about price hikes then.

Annoying how they change from one year to the next with no explanation


----------



## Kimo

Admiral used to be silly cheap for me then last 2 years they refused to offer a quote, this year they’ve given me the highest quote from any company??


----------



## pxr5

Same here. I was with Admiral MC for a number of years (3 cars) and it went up to really silly money, mainly due to my 23yo son's Scirocco. I rang them up after I'd got 3 individual quotes through Compare the Market and they couldn't get anywhere near the total of the 3 separates.


----------



## Philb1965

Had the same, LV were by far the cheapest I could find, old git 53, good postcode low crime, wife 48, loads of ncb. Did declare mods exhaust and carbon bits but didn’t make much difference, whereas direct line were a rip-off. Had insurance cancelled many years ago declared.

Got an M2 and Fiat 595 abarth insured for £640 on the drive both 10k a year which wasn’t too bad I thought.


----------



## Starbuck88

this was more of a rant than anything I guess.

I do wonder what has changed though. I've never been in any accidents, no points, no refusal, built up many years no claims etc.

I guess I'm just bummed that I can't drive other cars but £280 (inc Protected No Claims and Motor Legal) compared to £505 from Admiral (without PNCB and ML), is too hard to ignore.

I really don't understand the thoughts behind having to tell some of them what optional extras are on the car from new. I can imagine a good 80% plus would have no idea what were optional or included in the spec of their cars when new unless they bought it new.

It bumps the price up, yet come write off time, I'm sure they're still going to give as close to bottom dollar as possible anyway.

You read reviews of all these companies though, everybody has something bad to say when it comes to claim time.


----------



## Will_G

I had the same issue with comparethemarket and driving third party vehicles. I got my policy cancelled and refunded. When I looked through the top 4/5 quotes I found although different names they were all still being insured by the same company. None of them would cover third party cars. I finally got my insurance through 1st central inclusive of third party


----------



## percymon

Did my single car policy at the start of the month, cheapest was my renewal with Aviva , £20 more than last year but £40 less than anywhere else. I do get a discount with aviva as I have medical cover and pension with them.

Apparently ins company claims last year were the hugest ever, not helped by the high and easy theft of keyless entry cars, meaning high payouts.


----------



## SBM

Coming at this from a slightly different angle, what I do these days is find the policy that has all the things I want/need and I then vet the cost/company against reviews of what they are like to deal with when you actually have to make a claim.

For me whether I am paying £400 or £500 matters much less than having a decent insurance provider who won't be a nightmare when making a claim.

as with most things these days - you get what you pay for..


----------



## SBM

When I had 2 cars I found the issue getting insurance for the second car for the first time.

I did online quotes and naturally filled in my no claims etc but when trying to actually get the insurance they would not accept my no claims saying this is being used on the first car!!
I disputed this saying the no claims should be attached to the car it is to the driver! I cannot possibly drive 2 cars at the same time so this is ridiculous!

Eventually they agreed to permit me half of my no claims benefit for my first year as a kind of good will gesture and this worked well in the end. The insurer was Hastings direct.
I wanted to avoid a multi-car policy as there are limits and restrictions once you try to change or leave this solution.

Good luck Starbuck anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

I went back to Flux Direct to inform them that I will be changing my car from M2 to M2 competition and you know what? They wouldn't insure it Had to cancel my policy and get a refund from what's left, so I moved on to Manning UK where there were ever so helpful, got my M2 Competition insured for £548 including all modifications made and track days. I call that a bargain. Maybe worth giving Manning UK a go, what have you got to lose? I forgot to add that the dearest quote I had was for nearly £3,000 and that was with be wiser.


----------



## bluechimp

Kimo said:


> In the same situation
> 
> It's due next week and looks to be £200 more than last year, quite substantial. Same address, no claims, no points


The sweet spot is 21 days before renewal, anything past this and the price ramps up exponentially as they know you have no other choice.


----------



## Starbuck88

SBM said:


> Coming at this from a slightly different angle, what I do these days is find the policy that has all the things I want/need and I then vet the cost/company against reviews of what they are like to deal with when you actually have to make a claim.
> 
> For me whether I am paying £400 or £500 matters much less than having a decent insurance provider who won't be a nightmare when making a claim.
> 
> as with most things these days - you get what you pay for..


I'm actually going with the company you mention in your post below. I wouldn't normally bother about a £100 quid saving or so but we need to tighten our belts for a bit so needs must.



Soul boy 68 said:


> I went back to Flux Direct to inform them that I will be changing my car from M2 to M2 competition and you know what? They wouldn't insure it Had to cancel my policy and get a refund from what's left, so I moved on to Manning UK where there were ever so helpful, got my M2 Competition insured for £548 including all modifications made and track days. I call that a bargain. Maybe worth giving Manning UK a go, what have you got to lose? I forgot to add that the dearest quote I had was for nearly £3,000 and that was with be wiser.


That is crazy isn't it. That's £43 more than Admiral wanted to charge for my car and you've got a brand new M2 Competition coming! Very good price I think on your part


----------



## SBM

Soul boy 68 said:


> I went back to Flux Direct to inform them that I will be changing my car from M2 to M2 competition and you know what? They wouldn't insure it Had to cancel my policy and get a refund from what's left, so I moved on to Manning UK where there were ever so helpful, got my M2 Competition insured for £548 including all modifications made and track days. I call that a bargain. Maybe worth giving Manning UK a go, what have you got to lose? I forgot to add that the dearest quote I had was for nearly £3,000 and that was with be wiser.


This is indeed a stonking deal SB! I assume the money saved on insurance = more mods! :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

bluechimp said:


> The sweet spot is 21 days before renewal, anything past this and the price ramps up exponentially as they know you have no other choice.


I'm not so sure

Been getting quotes since it's been about a month and just had the cheapest quote ... by £2 lol


----------



## bluechimp

Kimo said:


> I'm not so sure
> 
> Been getting quotes since it's been about a month and just had the cheapest quote ... by £2 lol


Hmm interesting, only going off what I read on MSE, ref the graph below:

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...-to-buy-car-insurance-to-slash-costs-by-100s/


----------



## Cookies

Insurance renewal is a genuinely odd process. I've been renewing the insurance on our 3 cars over the past months, and the renewals from e listing insurers have all come in with increases of between 25 and 40%. With no accidents. Actually. This year is now over 5 years since my wife had a non-fault collision, so we no longer have to declare it.

Anyway, I was getting quotes for my Ford Focus, which is realistically worth a lot less less than £1000, and got this quote on a comparison website......










Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00

i've had similar experience with companies not wanting to renew or huge increases, I've been using NFU for the normal cars bit more expensive but no hidden stuff and all though I've never claimed i know people that have with no problems at all, but last year the premium was 50% so went to LV,

out of interest i tried a comparison for the GT3 RS at the retail cost was £650 it was only £250 more than the TTS, but admiral said i'd have to fit a black box ,


----------



## Darlofan

I stopped multi car years back now due to it been no cheaper.
Comparison sites have annoyed me for a couple of years due to giving prices and then the prices rising when you get to the insurers site.
I've also learnt to insure as soon as possible in the 30days before it's due, closer to the start date the more expensive it'll be.


----------



## c87reed

I'm on a multi-car policy atm for both of our VW ups with Elephant, my policy was discounted to £157 inclusive of some minor modifications and the other pro-rata price matched that of the previous year but would give the OH an extra year NCB after the 110 days were up on her policy. Before getting this one though, I ran through comparison sites (in good time) and found that the cheapest quotes later vanished from the search entirely. I always play around with the dates, and other details such as excesses as some things appear to have a major affect on price.


----------



## SBM

Cookies said:


> Insurance renewal is a genuinely odd process. I've been renewing the insurance on our 3 cars over the past months, and the renewals from e listing insurers have all come in with increases of between 25 and 40%. With no accidents. Actually. This year is now over 5 years since my wife had a non-fault collision, so we no longer have to declare it.
> 
> Anyway, I was getting quotes for my Ford Focus, which is realistically worth a lot less less than £1000, and got this quote on a comparison website......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well I am definitely confused.com!! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

Lol @ Cooks 10 grand quote. Hope you bit their arm off! :lol:


----------

